# Observership for a foreign medical grad (aka my cousin)



## stillmakingit (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

I'm a 2nd year medical student in the US, and I'm curious if anyone has any advice for my cousin, a resident in India, who is interested in doing an observership in the US. 

He wants to tackle both USMLE Step 1 and 2 pretty soon so he can one day applu for a residency in the US, but I've heard from my mentors who experienced this same thing years ago that it might be more apropos to focus on getting into the country first instead of stressing over the boards. 

What do you think?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

He can easily get accepted for an observership, but getting a visa will be the hard part.

To get an observership, all he really has to do is pick a hospital/field he likes and get in touch with them. Keep in mind though, observerships are exactly that-- you can't do anything but observe. Electives, where you can actually do some work, are entirely different.


----------

